# James Hutchison - Merchant Seaman



## cbryce_1 (Oct 14, 2009)

I am trying to find out what happened to my great uncle James Hutchison who was born in Glasgow in 1906 (Great Dovehill Street, Calton). He was a Merchant Seaman who never married and I know he died between 1956 and 1961.

The last information I have on him was he docked at Southampton in Feb 1956 on the Queen Elizabeth from New York. He gave his address as The Red Ensign Club, London.

Can anyone advise how I can go about getting his death details and details of his career with the Merchant Navy?


----------

